# games for windows - live update won't install



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey guys.

I need this damn program to play GTAIV but low and behold I can't even download it or even install it?????
I ended up using my brothers MP4 player to put the files onto it and transfer them to my PC.
But when I try to install it....nothing happens?? what the heck is the problem now?


----------



## AsRock (Jan 1, 2009)

You have .NET 3.5 installed ?.

EDIT: Try a reboot and see if it installs then ?. In fact LIVE! should be on the GTA 4 DVD.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok I shall try installed .NET 3.5 and see what happens.
Also I did find the LIVE on the GTA IV disk and it indeed appear to install!!! But it is no where to be found on my system 

Anyway!! I will try finding .NET 3.5 first!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 1, 2009)

hey umm...now it says " You must use "Turn Windows features on or off " in the control panel to install or configure microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 x86

What the heck do I actually change in there???


----------



## Polarman (Jan 1, 2009)

Net framework 3.5 Full package

http://download.microsoft.com/download/2/0/e/20e90413-712f-438c-988e-fdaa79a8ac3d/dotnetfx35.exe

After installing that, there's more updates for it here:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...31B83931953&amp;displaylang=en&displaylang=en


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 1, 2009)

This is the error I get:

HTTP Error 404.0 - Not Found
The resource you are looking for has been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.

Can't install it no matter what I try to do?? seriously...why can't I install anything so I can run GTA IV??? its as if my PC knows GTA IV needs them and simply will not allow me to install them!!

My brother is playing it no problem and we almost have the very same systems!

I am downloading .NET 3.5 framework off rapidshare and will be done soon....hopefully this will let me install it..But I bet my PC won't accept it.


----------



## Polarman (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you have a "real" vista version?

Not an altered one! or worse.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea its real. It is only a 32-bit version tho? My brothers is also real too and his is working fine?


----------



## Polarman (Jan 1, 2009)

Could have been Vlited too much. If all else fails. Complete format + reinstall.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh I got it now!
Now I can't get games for windows to install


----------

